# 2009 National Breeders Expo



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I know it's still a little early, but just thought I'd ask. Anybody planning on going to Daytona yet? Any body thinking about selling or trading while there?


----------



## Philsuma

Slated to be there......hopefully


----------



## billschwinn

I will be vending there with darts, red eyes, green tree pythons, blue tongue skinks, blue whites tree frogs, etc. Bill


----------



## Marty

I'll be there.


----------



## RecycledAgain

I will be attending the show , luckily its just down the road. Thats going to be a long hual for you sean.

Dan


----------



## RecycledAgain

Bill, do you have a male Citronella you might want to sell at the show or before for that matter?

Dan


----------



## dom

i forget when is it?
im going to india Aug5th -21st so hopefully its after that


----------



## RecycledAgain

It will be held Aug 21st-23rd Dom.

Dan


----------



## iljjlm

I'll be there. Probably Saturday.
Dave


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

Cool, I haven't gone in a few years. Glad to hear theres gonna be some other froggers there. Hopefully the long haul will be worth it this year, lol. 


Here's the website for anybody that needs it- National Reptile Breeders' Expo homepage


----------



## billschwinn

Sorry, I have no male citronella, Bill


----------



## Jerm

I'll definately be there, might be working at a table selling chameleons.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Definitely going to be there. My son's birthday (21st of Aug.) always involves a trip to the Daytona show!


----------



## dom

sounds good ill have to walk off the plane and go !!


----------



## beachbabe18509

I may have to venture up there.... I may even finally have my Rack Set Up and everything!


----------



## Paul G

I'll be there. (not sure what day....even Fri. or Sat.)


----------



## macspoison

I'm there. Can't wait! 
Mac


----------



## eldalote2

I will be there! Cant wait!! Someone needs to save some Leucs for me!


----------



## rcteem

i want to go but not sure..anyone coming from the nc area???


----------



## markpulawski

I'm down for a yes now, hope to be there.


----------



## rcteem

car broke down, can i bum a ride from anyone around the raleigh area who is going down???


----------



## DeeVas

Does this expo have a ton of dart frogs for sale? I will be down in FL around this time and I am considering extending my stay for two days so I can go to the show. But I don't want to go there and see a ton of snakes. Can someone please let me know if this is worth going to if I am only interested in seeing dart frogs. Thanks


----------



## Hayden

I'll be there! Woo-hoo third year in a row!



frogboy13 said:


> Does this expo have a ton of dart frogs for sale? I will be down in FL around this time and I am considering extending my stay for two days so I can go to the show. But I don't want to go there and see a ton of snakes. Can someone please let me know if this is worth going to if I am only interested in seeing dart frogs. Thanks


There are usually a few vendors that have dart frogs, but I'd say no more than 5, give or take. It's a huge show and yes you will see snakes, lot and LOTS of snakes! Oh and Leopard Geckos. It's definitely worth the trip in my opinion though.


----------



## Jerm

frogboy13 said:


> Does this expo have a ton of dart frogs for sale? I will be down in FL around this time and I am considering extending my stay for two days so I can go to the show. But I don't want to go there and see a ton of snakes. Can someone please let me know if this is worth going to if I am only interested in seeing dart frogs. Thanks


Last year I got darts from a few differend vendors and I saw a couple of others along with some multi-species vendors who carry darts sometimes. There is normally a pretty good selection. Marcus from Simply Natural Dart Frogs normally has a good selection of froglets and adults. It can change from year to year though.


----------



## Jerm

Does anyone want to meet up at the show? I haven't met anyone on here yet since I was late to the Tampa show. Let me know, I will be there both days. I will have a display vivarium on the Russells Bromeliads table.


----------



## Philsuma

I'll be there Sat afternoon and Sunday.....I'll try to PM the people in the thread and send out my cell number.

A good idea would be to try to meet at a DB members table at a predetermined hour.

If I had a table, I would set it up.......


----------



## billschwinn

I have the opportunity to offer some nice smaller bromeliads at the show. I am just posting this to gauge interest, so anyone interested, Bill


----------



## calusa

Bill,
I am local in Tampa and work in downtown St Pete. I would be interested in purchasing some bromelids before the show.


----------



## Hayden

I may be interested as well Bill.


----------



## iljjlm

Change of plans. I will be there on Sunday instead of Saturday. If anybody is meeting up on Sunday let me know. Thanks
Dave


----------

